
AI Trained on Old Scientific Papers Makes Discoveries Humans Missed - 6d6b73
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neagpb/ai-trained-on-old-scientific-papers-makes-discoveries-humans-missed
======
fithisux
Hype article? Where is the paper and methods?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1335-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1335-8)

[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1335-8](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1335-8)

No access to the paper myself, but the above should get you what you need
through other means.

